# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando. Haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga

## NoRegistrado

Negando las desaladoras en España, pero vendiendo sus bondades y sacando tajada de ello en el extranjero. No digo nada...




> *Aznar pactó una comisión con Abengoa para lograr contratos del Gobierno de Gadafi
> *El expresidente fue contratado por una empresa del grupo para que intermediase en la *adjudicación de cuatro desaladoras* en Libia. El presidente de honor del PP cobraría entre el 0,5 y el 1% de todos los contratos que la compañía consiguiese en el país, según publica 'eldiario.es'. La guerra civil y la posterior muerte de Gadafi frustraron el negocio.
> El expresidente del Gobierno José María Aznar fue contratado en septiembre de 2010 por Befesa, filial del grupo Abengoa, para que intermediase con el entonces presidente de Libia Muamar El Gadafi en la adjudicación de cuatro desaladoras que el Ministerio de Servicios Públicos libio tenía la intención de construir. Aznar pactó una comisión del 1% sobre todos los contratos que la empresa lograse en el país, hasta un máximo de 250 millones de euros de facturación, y del 0,5% a partir de esa cantidad. Además cobró un adelanto de 100.000 euros, según publica este miércoles eldiario.es. El contrato llegó a firmarse, pero la guerra civil que estalló en Libia a principios de 2011 y la posterior muerte de Gadafi dieron al traste con el negocio. En aquel momento, Aznar criticó públicamente a Estados Unidos y a algunos países europeos por lanzar un ataque militar contra el régimen del líder libio, a quien calificó de "amigo" de Occidente. De haberse materializado, el presidente de honor del PP habría ganado seis millones de euros. Abengoa estimaba que las cuatro desaladoras sumarían una inversión de 950 millones. Aznar consiguió además un 0,25% del precio convenido entre Befesa y el Gobierno libio por administrar las desaladoras, comisión que se recibiría durante los cinco primeros años de mantenimiento de las instalaciones. Sobre los 100.000 euros de adelanto, el expresidente los facturó cinco días después de haber firmado el contrato, el 13 de septiembre de 2010, según la factura a la que ha tenido acceso eldiario.es. Las funciones del "prestador" El contrato se refiere a Aznar como "el prestador". Este, entre otras funciones, debía "suministrar a Befesa toda la información necesaria tendente a que ésta pueda presentar la oferta" y "asistir y prestar todo apoyo comercial necesario durante el curso de las negociaciones con clientes con el objetivo de obtener la adjudicación del contrato". "Su actuación deberá regirse en todo momento por los principios de corrección, licitud y buena fe", añadía, y le prohibía "influir o inducir, directa o indirectamente sobre cualquier acto, decisión u omisión" de funcionarios y autoridades locales, así como "realizar cualquier tipo de pagos a cuenta de aquellas personalidades mediante cuentas no registradas oficialmente".


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2280...bierno-gadafi/

 Es, lamentable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El contrato completo:
http://www.eldiario.es/economia/Azna...html#documento

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

